# Attaching carpet to cat tree



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

So a few years ago my dad built a cat tree. We used a staple gun to attach the carpet but it came off rather easily IMO. So I was wondering what the professionals use to attach the carpet to cat trees or if anyone here has had luck making ones that last.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know what pros use, but try some liquid nails-type stuff as well as the staple gun.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

liquid nails is the stuff. Wrap it tight around the post w/duck tape or bailin' wire till it sets.

I live in Detroit, but grew up in Kansas :smile:


----------



## aWhiteCat (May 12, 2011)

We are planning liquid nails and some sort of small tack getting it tight and cut right is going to be hard


----------

